# The Secret of Skyhold Tower by M.T. Black



## M.T. Black (Mar 24, 2017)

For over a hundred years, Skyhold Tower has floated harmlessly above  the lands of Faerun. But now it is plumeting toward the earth - directly  at Neverwinter! Our heroes been urgently recruited to enter the tower  and avert disaster - but can they uncover the shocking secret of Skyhold  Tower before it's too late?

_The Secret of Skyhold Tower_ is an original and exciting  adventure, with lots of exploration, role-playing, and problem solving -  as well as several epic fights! This adventure is designed for 5th-7th  level characters, and will take 3-6 hours to complete.

Click here for more information!


----------

